# Milk Kefir



## rajiv_gupta (Jul 16, 2014)

has anyone tried milk Kefir. if yes, how has been your experience.

is it able to control and mange the IBS D symptoms like incessant diarrhea, intestinal cramps etc.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

In my case it didn't solve my problems. It is worth a try.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I've used dairy kefir, prepared at home with my grains, for almost a year now. I take 4 ounces/day. I can tell a difference in my bowels, but I wouldn't say it has gotten rid of my diarrhea. My experience is that I can take immodium this morning and get backed up pretty good, then take kefir in the evening and the next day I'm back to what I consider normal. Easy to pass, full evacuation. But, when my next episode starts, the kefir really doesn't change it. I plan to continue to take kefir because it is able to repopulate the gut flora. I am hopeful that I can establish a solid healthy gut and then the ibs will resolve itself. How long will this take? I wish I knew. I actually made my kefir into ice cream over the weekend (very hard! and not scoopable). It definetely has a kefir flavor to it, even with fruit added, but my DH will eat this and won't take kefir otherwise. He's inpoor health and on his 3rd round of antibiotics (2 kinds this time) in the last 30 days. I"m trying to prevent him from having c Difficile from the antibiotics. (20 days of levaquin, now 14 days of minocycline and augmentin).

Botttom line, try the kefir. I don't think it would hurt you and may help.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

I've tried milk kefir. But I seem to react to it, as I still have issues with dairy (though everything else is back). I'm trying a lactose free, dairy free probiotic drink and I seem to do OK with it. I've tried water Kefir too, except my grains have stopped working, and will try again.

I am trying to have some good probiotic foods such as Kefir, Kimchi, Kombachu, sauerkraut, Miso, etc. on a fairly regular basis, in the interest of strengthening the diversity of my bacteria. I do notice a difference from them, and am pleased (however I no longer have my IBS-D, so this is a factor to consider)

I've read the post of someone that tried a variety of these fermented probiotic foods and claimed success at reversing their IBS. It seemed like they were quite diligent, and consumed as much as possible.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

This brings up a good point because I have noticed that if I use just one source of probiotics that it might be good for a limited time but then it seems to take over and my symptoms get worse. A healthy intestinal flora is probably not going to be reconstructed via only once probiotic source. Of course this means that the best source is a fecal transplant so you know that you're getting the full mix and correct proportions. However my DIY attempts at fecal transplant have not succeeded so until it becomes an approved treatment here or I can visit a treatment site outside the US, I'm not sure how to build a flora on my own.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

If you do some research, you will find that dairy kefir has a great variety of probiotic strains, much more than any other source. Also, kefir has the ability to re-populate the gut flora. I believe that a fecal transplant would probably work better and faster but, if you don't have that opportunity, then I would keep on with the kefir. I hear of people who do a cleanse and then drink only kefir for days to make sure they get a good dose. Others, like me, can't be off work for a die-off and so take small measures daily for a long time. I started back in March taking 4 ounces daily on an empty stomach and hope to continue indefinitely. I can tell a difference but I wouldn't say it's a cure. Only time will tell. Bottom line, you have nothing to lose by continuing the dairy kefir in small amounts. We all want an immediate cure or a definite improvement. I have come to the conclusion that that will not happen. I need to prepare for the long haul.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks Trudyg,

I'll have to do some more research in to this, as I thought sauerkraut had the most. I tried to make a batch of homemade sauerkraut

but I didn't quite have the technique right, and it failed (I couldn't keep everything below the brine). I'm thinking of trying again, because I thought I read that sauerkraut was loaded with good bacteria, the ones we need. I want the unpasteurized sauerkraut, so it has the good guys.

I like a little Miso on my sprouted organic bread. I'm making attempts to cut back on products that may have Roundup in them. Especially since I read that research report where they have found that Roundup is killing our good bacteria, and not harming our bad bacteria. It is also being connected with gluten intolerance, which is becoming widespread. It was a well written study, I was impressed.

When I consider that we have from 2 to 4,000 species, (maybe even 40,000) of bacteria in our gut, and that the average American has lost 40% of these species, and that loss of species and disruption of this ecosystem is being connected with IBS-D, and a long list of other diseases, I realize I should still do everything I can to strengthen the diversity of my good bacteria. It's a new way to look at ourselves, we are mostly bacteria, if fact bacteria cells outnumber human cells. So, I had better start thinking about them, and what I do to them.

It's why I don't use mouthwash anymore. It kills bacteria, indiscriminately. Well, I don't want to kill my good ones, that's the wrong, out-dated approach. I installed a whole house chlorine removal system, after all, chlorine kills bacteria too. I know it is important in my pipes, but, I don't want it killing the good guys in my body. How can I expect to increase the diversity of my good bacteria, if I continue to expose myself to products that harm them at the same time ? So, I am trying, and each day I get better.

I quit using toothpaste after I read that it is really a low dose poison. It hasn't been proven to cause no harm to the good bacteria in my mouth, and my esophagus, so why should I use it ? I still brush and floss, but just with water, and once a week use a little baking soda.

I've tried to cut back on medications or over the counter products, as some of these have already been found to cause harm to the bacteria in our gut. It's a challenge, we've all made so many decisions, and developed so many habits without understanding that we have good bacteria all over and inside of us, and that surprisingly these bacteria really play an important role in our health. I've had to retrain my thinking so to speak, and I have to keep asking, "well what else am I doing wrong ?" "What else could be harming my good bacteria ?"

I wish I could take dairy Kefir, it tasted great. I need to start another batch of sauerkraut, a low salt batch, as I have to watch my salt because of my kidneys. I have stage 3 kidney disease.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Acure, use a fido jar for the sauerkraut. Use always sea salt, never table salt. A sauerkraut with little salt can be a challenge.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks Jaumeb,

I'll look into them.

I was thinking about one of those expensive German crocks with the water seal. I just wish they weren't so expensive and there was a cheaper alternative.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I think the fido jar works better than the expensive stuff.

Some time ago I joined the wildfermentationforum. You may ask for opinions there.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks Jaumeb !

I appreciate the link, very much. I'll look into it.


----------

